# Tvheadend and webcamd in a jail on FreeNAS



## ebike (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a FreeNAS server which I would like to install Tvheadend in a Jail. I have installed Tvheadend and webcamd and Tvheadend runs just fine .. however, webcamd requires a kernel module  cuse4bsd.ko which you can't load in a Jail setting.

I am trying to copy the module to /boot/modules and have it loaded on startup in the baseOS, however it is a read-only filesystem.

Is there any way to make it RW just for a small time to copy the module?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2016)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

